# Bathroom sink/vanity question



## jho (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw this sink on Craigslist posted by a warehouse that's selling a bunch of stuff over the weekend, but there's no info on the sink/vanity. I tried calling them but it went straight to voicemail. Just wondering if any of you have seen this style and know where I could find more information about them. I've seen the ones at Home Depot with the cabinet down below, but that style won't work because half of a heating vent on the wall would be covered up. TIA!


----------



## jho (Jan 18, 2010)

I finally got through to them. The guys says it's a Decor and the unit with all the plumbing and the mirror runs about $1200 brand new. He said he'll sell it for $200. I think I might have to check it out tomorrow


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not saying there are not deals out there. But I would find a real one online or at a plumbing fixture place before buying the $1200 down to $200 line. On the other hand, for $200 unless it leaks like a sieve and sprays water? It will get you by for awhile I should think. A decent faucet alone will set you back $100 or more.


----------



## jho (Jan 18, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Not saying there are not deals out there. But I would find a real one online or at a plumbing fixture place before buying the $1200 down to $200 line. On the other hand, for $200 unless it leaks like a sieve and sprays water? It will get you by for awhile I should think. A decent faucet alone will set you back $100 or more.


No, this thing was in excellent shape. Was only a couple years old, but it was way too fancy for what I'm doing in my bathroom. Not worth it. I'm just going with a pedestal sink from Home Depot.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

You've got to watch those types of deals, though, to make sure the parts are all there and that it will work when you set it up. Also, what about a warranty?


----------

